

More than an expert traveler, the fire ant is the ultimate invader - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/101/in-our-nature/ants-go-marching-rp

======
giardini
The article is 30 years out-of-date. Fire ants in the South around homes have
for decades been easily controlled with "Amdro"-type baits. Everyone in the
South, except the article's author apparently, knows this.

The real news is another new (2002) invasive species, the tawny (Rasberry)
crazy ant (nylanderia fulva). Very small, fast and evasive, they out-compete
fire ants, don't sting but bite and worst of all, collect around electrical
wiring, sometimes shorting it out.

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/10/crazy-ants-
invasive...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/10/crazy-ants-invasive-
species-destroys-electric-wiring_n_3415153.html)

[http://urbanentomology.tamu.edu/ants/rasberry.html](http://urbanentomology.tamu.edu/ants/rasberry.html)

